# How do I get rid of Pandora on Bolt +?



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't use Pandora, its coming up under Apps on my Bolt +. When I go to the settings section to manage which apps show up, Pandora is not in the list. What's up with that?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

zubinh said:


> I don't use Pandora, its coming up under Apps on my Bolt +. When I go to the settings section to manage which apps show up, Pandora is not in the list. What's up with that?


Pandora and iHeartRadio are the two music apps. With the last software change, music apps don't have their own menu. Send an email to TiVo and complain.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

FYI you now can. Check the apps add/delete menu after a forced connection.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

buildersboy66 said:


> FYI you now can. Check the apps add/delete menu after a forced connection.


Forced connection, and iHeartRadio & Pandora are still not listed or configurable via the 'Add & Manage Apps' dialog.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

see photos


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

buildersboy66 said:


> see photos
> View attachment 30926
> View attachment 30927


I suspect you may not be on the same TiVo release as the rest of us, given you also have two other most interesting apps listed...










*Hydra Upgrade App ?
Hydra Downgrade App ?*​


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

What are you saying? I have a TiVo Bolt+, my other Bolt is in storage. I know nothing about the Hydra Upgrade/Downgrade App. I just noticed these items today FYI. I use nothing but YouTube as far as apps go. Nothing appears as far as the Hydra apps go when checked, although I did not reboot after checking the boxes.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

20.7.4 is software version...nothing stated pending update/reboot at all today. Checked the hydra boxes and rebooted. No apps listed for Hydra although they are in the add/remove.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Hydra is the super-secret new UI currently in beta, and there's debate over whether it will be a forced upgrade, an optional upgrade and if one could revert on giving the new UI a try. The existence of those apps on the 20.7.4 release (my boxes are still on 20.7.2) hints at the ability to revert back to the current UI if Hydra isn't to one's liking.

The fact that you're on 20.7.4 probably explains why you're seeing the toggle buttons for iHeartRadio & Pandora but others aren't.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Hydra is the super-secret new UI currently in beta, and there's debate over whether it will be a forced upgrade, an optional upgrade and if one could revert on giving the new UI a try. The existence of those apps on the 20.7.4 release (my boxes are still on 20.7.2) hints at the ability to revert back to the current UI if Hydra isn't to one's liking.
> 
> The fact that you're on 20.7.4 probably explains why you're seeing the toggle buttons for iHeartRadio & Pandora but others aren't.


I bought a new Bolt 2 weeks ago and it runs 20.7.4.RC2 as well.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Forced connection, and iHeartRadio & Pandora are still not listed or configurable via the 'Add & Manage Apps' dialog.


Funny, but you may have seen a post where I mentioned that one of my Roamio units has Vevo, Opera TV and Plex as default apps even though they were not checked. Last week that was corrected. Now I need to power up three of my Mini units to see if they were also corrected.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Funny, but you may have seen a post where I mentioned that one of my Roamio units has Vevo, Opera TV and Plex as default apps even though they were not checked. Last week that was corrected. Now I need to power up three of my Mini units to see if they were also corrected.


I was going to mention, but passed, that I thought there used to be duplicate entries for PLEX in the Apps menu -- but now it's just the one. So changes do appear to be afoot.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> I was going to mention, but passed, that I thought there used to be duplicate entries for PLEX in the Apps menu -- but now it's just the one. So changes do appear to be afoot.


Yes, and I checked my three spare Mini units. Two have just music, but one (out of four total) still has Opera TV and Plex. All three use the same host. I'll leave it running to see if it goes away.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

krkaufman said:


> I suspect you may not be on the same TiVo release as the rest of us, given you also have two other most interesting apps listed...
> 
> View attachment 30928
> 
> ...


I haven't checked the new Bolt yet, but I see those on my Roamio. 20.7.4RC2


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

blackngold75 said:


> I haven't checked the new Bolt yet, but I see those on my Roamio. 20.7.2RC4


Well, there ya go. It should be on 20.7.2.RC24.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry - my fingers got that wrong. Corrected: 20.7.4RC2


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

blackngold75 said:


> Sorry - my fingers got that wrong. Corrected: 20.7.4RC2


No, my error. I didn't know about 20.7.4 with the Hydra option.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hydra is a line item...no app appears when checked 20.7.4


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Ah, so much nicer now.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

buildersboy66 said:


> What are you saying? I have a TiVo Bolt+, my other Bolt is in storage. I know nothing about the Hydra Upgrade/Downgrade App. I just noticed these items today FYI. I use nothing but YouTube as far as apps go. Nothing appears as far as the Hydra apps go when checked, although I did not reboot after checking the boxes.


did you happen to signup for a Tivo beta test?


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

No.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

buildersboy66 said:


> No.


Interesting my Roamio Basic and Bolt are still on 20.7.2RC24-USC-11-849

ended up having to clear program info and it installed 20.7.4RC2 and the Hydra apps are there.


----------

